# my new olde english bulldogge



## hambone125 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello everybody, i am new here and wanted to show everybody my olde english bulldogge. He is very stubborn, but a very cute good puppy.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Squeeeee! How cute!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to DH.
He is a very very cute looking pup!! That second picture is priceless.

Did you mean Old English Bulldog by chance?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Did you mean Old English Bulldog by chance?


When referring to the OEB "bulldogge" is the commonly used spelling 

He sure is a cute! Looks very cuddly


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> When referring to the OEB "bulldogge" is the commonly used spelling
> 
> He sure is a cute! Looks very cuddly


My head must of been underground for to long.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> My head must of been underground for to long.


Nah, I think it just depends on who you are talking to. I've seem some people use it while others don't. Sometimes it's even Olde English Bulldogge


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Now That is a CUTE puppy. I want to smooch his little face.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought he said one time that than an olde english bulldogge is a completly different breed.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I thought he said one time that than an olde english bulldogge is a completly different breed.


Who's 'he'? That could be correct, it's not exactly a breed I've done a ton of research on.

ETA: I looked it up. The Olde English Bulldogge is basically a recreation of the Old English Bulldog, which is now (more or less) extinct. Confused yet?


----------



## Ilovemypit (Oct 20, 2007)

Awww what a cute dog. The second picture is my Favorite that Face is To cute.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I believe the op said it and he said that it wasn't a common breed.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

The OP only has one post (this one) so he isn't the one you are thinking of .

None the less, I looked it up and edited my findings into my previous post.


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

ohmy gosh that is the cutest puppy ever!!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I know it was someone. I can think of the post so clearly. lol


----------



## hambone125 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the comments!

That is the correct spelling, sorry for the confusion, but this should clarify a little.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olde_English_Bulldogge

They are a reccreation of the Bulldogs of old time in the bull-baiting day. The dogs have been cross bree with 1/2 english bulldog, and 1/6 mastiff, pit bull, and american bulldog. they are not as prone to health problems and they are more athletic with a loyal and kind temperment


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

See, I knew I wasn't crazy.


----------



## hambone125 (Nov 5, 2007)

his name is rocco by the way, heres one more i forgot


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Ohmigosh, that last picture is hysterical. He looks like he's ready to kick some (very small) butt!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

To cute for words!


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh man...that is one ADORABLE pup! I can't wait to see what he'll look like full grown


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

hambone125 said:


> his name is rocco by the way, heres one more i forgot


Absolutely. The. Cutest. Picture. Ever. 

Seriously. Ever!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG!!! I *WANT* that puppy!!! I can't believe how cute he is!!!


----------

